# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Tribina "Moderno majčinstvo izmedju prirode i društva" 28.4.15.

## emily

Utorak, 28. 4. 2015. u 19 sati


CIKLUS TRIBINA ČITANJE ŽIVOTA


Tribina* MODERNO MAJČINSTVO IZMEĐU PRIRODE I DRUŠTVA
*
U utorak, 28. 4. 2015. u 19 sati, u KIC-u etnologinja Željka Jelavić i Marija Ott Franolić, teoretičarka koja se bavi ženskom poviješću, razgovaraju o majčinstvu kao promjenjivoj i kulturno uvjetovanoj kategoriji, punoj proturječja.

Iako danas žene diljem Europe imaju sve manje djece, majčinstvo je i dalje jedna od presudnih kategorija u ženinu životu. Kontradikcija majčinstva sastoji se u tome da je ono s jedne strane 'prirodna' ženska uloga, a s druge žene čini neravnopravnima na područjima zapošljavanja i napredovanja.

Što znači kad kažemo da je za žene 'prirodno' da budu majke? Kako se pojam 'prirodnog' mijenjao kroz povijest, i moraju li žene biti odgovorne za brigu o djeci jer ih one rađaju? Jesu li majke 'prirodno' brižne i nesebične? Tko brine o preopterećenosti žena koje usklađuju majčinstvo i poslovne obaveze, i može li se govoriti o ravnopravnosti muškaraca i žena u društvu dok samo žene rađaju?
Bit će riječi i o najčešćim stereotipima o majčinstvu. Majke držimo brižnim i požrtvovnim osobama, a žene bez djece lošima, egoisticama koje nisu spremne žrtvovati se i preuzeti odgovornost za druge. Je li baš tako? 

Dođite i slobodno dovedite djecu!

----------

